# Joined the Cannondale family....



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys. Always ridden Specialized bikes (from my StumpJumpers to my S-works). But recently, I've had the itch to try Cannondale. I've heard a lot of good reviews (from members here as well as professional reviews). I ended up picking up a C'dale SuperSix HM frameset and finally got her built out. Here she is (with new and older parts)....










Specs:
2010 SuperSix HM 
SL Hollowgram Cranks with C'dale ceramic bearings
Sram Red Shifters and Rear Derailleur
Sram Force Front Derailleur and Brakes
Sram 1090r chain
Ultegra rear cassette
Roval Fusee SL 25 clinchers with S-works Turbo Tires
S-works carbon handlebars
Ritchey WCS carbon stem
M.o.st carbon seatpost
Prologo Nago Evo Nack saddle
Aerus carbon cages

Final Weight: *14.88 lbs *(exactly as pictured).


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ahh you know the crappy thing about your bike????????????????????








ah NOTHING


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> ahh you know the crappy thing about your bike????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were going to say my dirty bar tape  Thanks.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> I thought you were going to say my dirty bar tape  Thanks.


Your bar tape is dirty, looks crappy 

Great build, looks very solid. I just got mine SS, although not the HM frame (student on a limited budget). However, your saddle seems to be pointing downwards. Is that on purpose or maybe just an illusion?

/Greenduck


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

man,,thats a great set-up,loved that hollowgarm crankset,,congrats and welcome to the Hand made in USA league..:thumbsup: 



Cni2i said:


> I thought you were going to say my dirty bar tape  Thanks.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

bon_gabs said:


> man,,thats a great set-up,loved that hollowgarm crankset,,congrats and welcome to the Hand made in USA league..:thumbsup:


Thanks. Yeah, it was really nice to see "made in the usa" on the chainrings!


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

edited


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Would be curious how long the Cannondale BB Bearings last. The ones that came on my 2008 Super Six died after 2500 miles.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hopefully longer, but we'll see. Have some extra Hawk racing bearings just in case. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

How does ther ride compare to your S-works?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

gus68 said:


> How does ther ride compare to your S-works?


Great question. Something that I've definitely been paying attention to. Unfortunately, the components on the two are also different. The biggest difference is the Crankset. The S-works has the traditional threaded BB while the Supersix HM has the BB30. Secondly, I am running a *Compact* Sram Red with the S-works and a *Standard* Cannondale SL on the SuperSix HM. Finally, I haven't ridden the C'dale long enough to really make a good comparison. But, if you press me, I would have to say that my initial impressions with the C'dale are that it feels really "solid"....great build and just outright fast. On the other hand, the S-works feels a bit lighter and more nimble. Again, this may have a lot to do with Compact versus the Standard setup?!?!?!? Honestly, you just can't lose with either frameset :thumbsup:


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Makes sense, so many variables.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

In regards to bearing life, the 2008 Cannondale ceramic bearings were pure junk. There were numerous reported early failures. Mine started clicking as well. Pulled the seals out and there was hardly any grease.

The steel bearings have fared much better. I don't recall of a failure yet. Perhaps one of our colleagues that puts 10k a year on his bike may have needed replacement. Currently have steel bearing sin my CAAD9 and Enduro Ceramic Hybrids on my SS6 HM. I did pull the seals and applied Phil Wood grease into them. I wasn't going to take any chances in regards to lubrication failure.

chl


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

CHL said:


> In regards to bearing life, the 2008 Cannondale ceramic bearings were pure junk. There were numerous reported early failures. Mine started clicking as well. Pulled the seals out and there was hardly any grease.
> 
> The steel bearings have fared much better. I don't recall of a failure yet. Perhaps one of our colleagues that puts 10k a year on his bike may have needed replacement. Currently have steel bearing sin my CAAD9 and Enduro Ceramic Hybrids on my SS6 HM. *I did pull the seals and applied Phil Wood grease into them*. I wasn't going to take any chances in regards to lubrication failure.
> 
> chl


Thanks for the feedback. I may end up doing this later on too :thumbsup:


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I may end up doing this later on too :thumbsup:


I had Ceramics from 09, mine started clicking, they didnt even last a year, but then again the bike didnt either. Ive got steel now, I dont think they are as smooth, but they are still running well.


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

*Caad*

I just made the switch also, rode an Allez and a felt the last few yrs, bought a cdale mtn bike and loved it so much I had to have a matching road bike :blush2: 

Picked up super low mile caad 8, owner thought it was a 2009 but I can't see the full serial to verify, the cable splitter covers it. Looking at bike pedia looks like this color and fork were 2006, can one of you guys tell from this pic? Also is there a specific frame model number or just caad8? It's full ultegra with ksyzium equips , not sure if the ultegra was stock or upgrade?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

MDEN said:


> I just made the switch also, rode an Allez and a felt the last few yrs, bought a cdale mtn bike and loved it so much I had to have a matching road bike :blush2:
> 
> Picked up super low mile caad 8, owner thought it was a 2009 but I can't see the full serial to verify, the cable splitter covers it. Looking at bike pedia looks like this color and fork were 2006, can one of you guys tell from this pic? Also is there a specific frame model number or just caad8? It's full ultegra with ksyzium equips , not sure if the ultegra was stock or upgrade?


Congrats. Love the backdrop :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Greenduck said:


> Your bar tape is dirty, looks crappy
> 
> Great build, looks very solid. I just got mine SS, although not the HM frame (student on a limited budget). However, your* saddle seems to be pointing downwards*. Is that on purpose or maybe just an illusion?
> 
> /Greenduck


Good eye. It was. I have since made a little adjustment to get her flat.


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks! ..

Think I got the answer on my caad. Seems it's a 2006 R1000


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice bike!!! Love the red!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The seat is not level!

I had to go there...  Great looking SuperSix!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

jcgill said:


> Very nice bike!!! Love the red!


Thank you. I've had white and carbon colored bikes. I just really liked the red/white/black scheme of this SSHM. Couldn't past her up.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> The seat is not level!
> 
> I had to go there...  Great looking SuperSix!


Thanks! And yeah, I've since leveled the seat  Will have to post another pix to prove it


----------



## MTBer4life (Dec 9, 2008)

MDEN said:


> I just made the switch also, rode an Allez and a felt the last few yrs, bought a cdale mtn bike and loved it so much I had to have a matching road bike :blush2:
> 
> Picked up super low mile caad 8, owner thought it was a 2009 but I can't see the full serial to verify, the cable splitter covers it. Looking at bike pedia looks like this color and fork were 2006, can one of you guys tell from this pic? Also is there a specific frame model number or just caad8? It's full ultegra with ksyzium equips , not sure if the ultegra was stock or upgrade?


looks alot like my 06 frame...sorry for aiding the hijack of this thread..


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Clean that dirty white tape! 

I found the best way to clean dirty white tape is to start by washing it with dish soap, clean water, and a clean rag. Then wipe clean and dry with a second dry clean towel. Just be careful not to get grease on the wife's towels. Or even better don't let her find out your using the good towels to clean your bike.

Another tip is lemon furniture polish. Spray the polish on a clean towel, wipe the bars clean, then wipe the bars with a second towel to absorb any residual polish.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

roadie01 said:


> Clean that dirty white tape!
> 
> I found the best way to clean dirty white tape is to start by washing it with dish soap, clean water, and a clean rag. Then wipe clean and dry with a second dry clean towel. Just be careful not to get grease on the wife's towels. Or even better don't let her find out your using the good towels to clean your bike.
> 
> Another tip is lemon furniture polish. Spray the polish on a clean towel, wipe the bars clean, then wipe the bars with a second towel to absorb any residual polish.



White tape looks good on the floor at the LBS and right after you redo the bar tape. Red or black would look nice on the bike and not show dirt. Then again, if white tape had some magical extra grip on vibration reduction, I'd run it. I wouldn't care if it looked dirty as long as it worked well.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

my white tape came with the bike and I'm too cheap and lazy to change it.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

gus68 said:


> my white tape came with the bike and I'm too cheap and lazy to change it.


LOL, you ride hundreds of miles month and lazy is a word you would use!!!

LOL, even funnier my wife said to me once, "You are the laziest in shape person I know." The real issue is she is confusing lazy with dead tired from riding.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

roadie01 said:


> Clean that dirty white tape!
> 
> I found the best way to clean dirty white tape is to start by washing it with dish soap, clean water, and a clean rag. Then wipe clean and dry with a second dry clean towel. Just be careful not to get grease on the wife's towels. Or even better don't let her find out your using the good towels to clean your bike.
> 
> Another tip is lemon furniture polish. Spray the polish on a clean towel, wipe the bars clean, then wipe the bars with a second towel to absorb any residual polish.


I hear ya. After seeing my posted picture, I was like.....man, I should've cleaned her up a bit AND leveled the seat! Like I said earlier, will retake a picture of her all cleaned up and hopefully straightened out :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> White tape looks good on the floor at the LBS and right after you redo the bar tape. *Red or black would look nice* on the bike and not show dirt. Then again, if white tape had some magical extra grip on vibration reduction, I'd run it. I wouldn't care if it looked dirty as long as it worked well.


Yeah. I am contemplating going with black next time. Just not fond of red bar tape on this build since there's already a lot of red going on.


----------

